# manual reduction rectal prolapse



## GAcoder (Jun 4, 2014)

Is there CPT code for manual reduction of rectal prolapse or is it part of E&M?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## pammalou (Aug 2, 2017)

*manual reduction of rectal prolapse*

45900 Reduction of procidentia (prolapse) under anesthesia. The physician reduces procidentia under anesthesia in a separate procedure. Procidentia is complete prolapse of the full-thickness of the rectum through the anus. Following induction of anesthesia, the physician manually manipulates the rectum back through the anus and into normal position. The buttocks are tightly taped together to prevent repeat prolapse. Reduction is usually a temporary measure as most patients require surgical fixation of the rectum to prevent repeat prolapse.


----------



## cheryl.l.smith@medstar.net (Jan 11, 2022)

Can this cpt -45900- be used for a male?


----------

